# Sufficient light?



## 9thirty (Nov 16, 2007)

Since I might be getting a Juwel Rio 125 in the near future, I was wondering if 2x24 t5 lights would give sufficient light for a planted aquarium.

:hail:


----------



## 9thirty (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

CO2? What kind of plants? Fert regime?


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

9thirty said:


> Since I might be getting a Juwel Rio 125 in the near future, I was wondering if 2x24 t5 lights would give sufficient light for a planted aquarium.


According to the sticky thread at the top of the Lighting section here in the forum, your tank is just about at the top end of the size you would consider 2x24 T5s to be adequate for. That probably means you would be ruling out growing some higher light plants, or at least growing them well.

An aquarist on another forum has a Rio 125, and seems to be doing well with 4x24w T5s. You might want to look at his thread there, and perhaps contact him.

All the best, 
Chris Noto


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

T5 or T5 HO?


----------



## 9thirty (Nov 16, 2007)

I think it is HO. Doesn't Juwel use HO lights (a bit unsure about this)? I was planning to use Hagen's Power Glo as a light source.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

9thirty said:


> Since I might be getting a Juwel Rio 125 in the near future, I was wondering if 2x24 t5 lights would give sufficient light for a planted aquarium.
> 
> :hail:


I assume a Juwel Rio 125 is a 125 g tank?

2x24 seems low unless you are going for LOW light plants.


----------



## 9thirty (Nov 16, 2007)

No, by 125 I mean in liters.


----------

